# Chrome App/Extension



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

So I just downloaded this extension for Google chrome that gives me notifications for Xbox live messages and other cool stuff, And i was wondering if that would be possible to do with the rootzwiki notifications/messages.

ya know like a little icon that sits up their with a number of how many notifications i have? maybe even a quick way of responding without even going to the site?

Does such a thing exist? I looked in the chrome store and found nothing.

just a thought


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would make it myself but Im stupid.... with coding and stuff


----------

